# Catfish



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

What kind of catfish is this? Me and a friend went from 8:30 to 12:30 and caught 11 of these. The picture is kind of hard to see because I took it with my cell phone. They were all around 8-14".


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a bullhead to me.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

flathunter said:


> Looks like a bullhead to me.



Hard to say by the picture but I agree with flathunter.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hard to see, but I woeld have to guess a bullhead also.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

brown bullhead


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

deff a bullhead.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

There a a bunch of catfish in this area. What is the best thing to use for bait? I think there are some big cats there.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

There's serveral baits to choose from. Worms, Chicken liver, cut shad, chubs, and more.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

I caught 5 today and am going back tonight around 9. What size hook should I use? I have been using a crappie rig with #4 hooks. I got them all on minnows.

By the way, do any of you guys eat catfish at all?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fisherman419 said:


> There a a bunch of catfish in this area. What is the best thing to use for bait? I think there are some big cats there.


Well, I hate to tell you this, but if those are Bullheads, chances are that there are NOT lots of big cats in there. If there were lots of big cats, those bullheads would not be there.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I am a big fan of the ALL BEEF HOTDOG for chanels here in NE Ohio.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If your catching them in a pond, take a few crawlers and catch a few gills. Cut the gills up into 1" or 2" cubes and you will find out if there are any bigger cats in there. If not you will still catch those bullheads and not go through all those minnows. Bullheads will eat anything, I used to catch them on a 1" square of sponge soaked in vanilla extract.

Jake


----------

